# need advices with overclocking



## Janou (Dec 19, 2009)

hello to all
any help will be appreciated on helping me with overclocking my system  as i know nothing about it 
Mobo: dx48bt2
cpu: Qx6850 
Ram: ddr3 corsair 8gb 1600 manually set to 1333 plus 9-9-9-24
i will provide a picture with all the settings 
intel desktop control center from intel allows to overclock the technical support i was talking to from intel said that any setting will be changed in the idcc will also change in the bios
what do u guys think


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not use software to overclock as it can have disasterous results you should always overclock from within the BIOS.

read the link from hexus in here it will teach you how to overclock http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

you must have a good cooler and a good power supply if yu are going to overclock.


----------



## Janou (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks mate  i will read through the link and will post back


----------

